# New Job!



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Phew! Been a long time since I've been on here! A lot has been going on but I'm back in a stable position to where I can be more active.

Anyways. I recently got a job being a dog bather. ALWAYS wanted to get into dog grooming, and finally have a foot in the door. It' a starting point, and I'm pretty happy about it. First day is this weekend.

Just wanted to share the excitement and know if anyone had any suggestions and or tips to know before I officially begin


----------



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

I would look for fleas first! If they are present let your boss know pronto! Don't water the dog if they are. Use the flea shampoo dry first and start with the neck first and go all the way around it then over the body! If you don't the fleas will all run to the dogs face.

Always talk to the dog saying soothing things. 

Good luck! Have a good time with them too!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats! :whoo:


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats! In every clinic or boarding kennel I've worked in, we always had a hand in bathing dogs that stayed with us. Always enjoyed it, and always enjoyed the days I assisted the groomer on site if we had one.


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes I'm very excited. I'll be sure to update after my first day!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a dog bather myself! Congrats on the job and the best of luck to you.

Here's a few tips I can offer. I also have to use the force dryer, not sure if you will be or cage drying instead. After all of the chemicals and holding the hot force dryer, the hands will become quite chapped. Make sure to use a good lotion after work! Also, use noise cancelling ear/head phones during the blow dry, which most places usually have. It will hurt your ears very badly after awhile. 

Be kind as possible to the dogs, trying to make them comfortable, but don't be a push-over either. Many don't like baths and unfortunately most don't have owners who work with them to make it more pleasant. Don't push a dog too far though. If it looks like it's about to have a seizure, I hate to tell you that it actually might (especially older dogs). 

If a dog acts like it might bite, time to put on the muzzle. It's safer for everyone that way. 

RINSE RINSE RINSE. If nothing else, make sure all of that soap comes out. If not the skin can become irritated, and the coat will be hard to dry for that matter. 

It's actually a tough job. You get wet, scratched, bit, get chapped hands, and may hurt your back leaning over so much. Don't let that get you down though. You meet a lot of great dogs, which makes it all worth while.


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm an assistant groomer, and do a lot of bathing so here's a couple tips I could think up, congrats! Working with dogs is a lot of fun.

I completely agree with fortheloveofdogs, use lotion a LOT. My hands are constantly dry if I don't. Also, my forearms are extremely sensitive to all the soap and break out in a rash if I don't put stuff on them twice a day so keep an eye out for that.

Quality should always come first, you'll probably feel a little pressured to go quickly but speed is something you gain with experience, so take your time, don't take forever obviously but dont rush through it. A good groom starts with a good bath and groomers take notice of that.

Wear shoes you don't mind getting wet, my shoes get drenched some days and I walk out of work squishing. Also, same goes for clothes I definitely don't recommend jeans, yes I'm sure you'll have a apron to wear, but trust me sometimes that thing doesnt do much good. Just prepare to get wet lol.

Be observant, fleas, ticks, cuts, etc aren't always easy to spot but most groomers are very appreciative if you keep an eye out and catch such things. Don't assume they already know it never hurts to bring it up to the groomer, sure they may already know but will like that you caught it. 

Good luck!


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who offered tips and advice! Today was my first day!

I didn't interact with the dogs at all. Just a lot of shadowing and training. I got to see where I'll be working, and watch the other groomers do their job, and I had to do all my safety work, learning the shop regulations and everything.

Tomorrow should be hands on, but after today I feel SO much more comfortable and less nervous. Very excited too!


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

I would just like to update everyone on how this turned out... In a nutshell... I quit. 

the grooming salon was one of the chain stores, I will not be specific as to which one, but a major pet store. My training went well for the most part, however I was a little frustrated that the products were not explained to me.. for example, my first dog scheduled on my own had a furminator(i know that's probably spelled wrong)-I was not told what this was or which products to use. So that stuff kind of irked me but easily-I could figure that out on my own and learn. 

This is what bothered me and made me not want to be a part of the establishment... They overbooked dogs, purely for profit, and I half expected that before going into the job. However, they over booked so much that there was no time in between dogs coming and going to clean the kennels or change the water bowls... In the weeks I was there, not one kennel or water bowl was cleaned between the dogs... Another thing, when clients would order a certain shampoo, if the groomer or bather didn't like the scent of the shampoo, they wouldn't use it... I got in a dispute with one of the girls because that's ripping someone off. If they pay for the coconut scented shampoo, you better give it to them, not just use the cheap orange shampoo and then mist the dog with a coconut spray afterwards-this happened several times. 
I was getting yelled at because I wasn't getting two dogs done in an hour... but I find it that quality should be over quantity, especially when dealing with animals, children-any living thing! I was expected to wash, dry, nail trim, sanitary and pad shave, and ear clean a NEWFOUNDLAND in a half hour, and a lab in the other hour.. It took a half hour alone to dry the Newfie, let alone brush him... 
The last straw... I had a hard time drying a lab, and the kennels were too full to use the kennel dryer, and when asking for help the staff pinned the dog down, while he was screaming and barking DEFINITELY panicking, not just barking and whining, the dog was stressed, scared, and should not have been pinned down on the table like this... I just watched as they force dried him, it was awful. This also all happened in the back room, not in the windows where people can watch the grooming.

Ah... I'm bummed..discouraged..upset that I was expected to treat the animals as if they were product going through an assembly line. Maybe this is normal for grooming-I don't know. But I did not feel comfortable with the way they were treating the animals, especially not cleaning water bowls and kennels.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, I do not blame you in the slightest, I would have quit too. I've quit two jobs that were in kennels because of over booking in regards to daycare. No limits, very dangerous, dogs weren't treated well and the places were nasty and not cleaned well. It sucks that you had to quit a job you had looked forward to, but you'll find somewhere you really like and love being there.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That doesn't sound like a good situation at all! I do work in a smaller grooming shop/vet clinic and maybe that's a bit different.. but.. 

Any large dog that I have to wash/blowdry is expected to take an hour or more. We have cage dryers for dogs that really fight the force dryer. I don't have the shampoo issue, as we don't charge different prices for that. We use what works best for the dogs skin/coat unless the owner really wants something else. We never have to change cages on a dog because we have enough for the scheduled dogs that day. They are cleaned every day after the dogs leave, or if they mess in them while they are there. 

I would find a smaller shop to be a bather at if you still desire the same job. There's no reason they should be treating dogs like that. No grooming place is perfect, but chain stores can be real crazy in particular I've heard. Sorry things didn't go well.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. Do not let this stop you from obtaining your dream job. I would go to a smaller groom operation and try to get hired on. Good luck


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the supportive comments everyone. Smaller shops seem like the way to go, and I've been talking to some around, something will come up sooner or later. Still frustrated to know that the animals were being treated that way though at the place I was though.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

My best friend is a Master Dog Groomer now (She's only my age 24), and she started out as a dog bather 4 years ago. She worked as a dog bather for a few months and decided to invest into a grooming school. After she graduated 6 months later, she was a groomer at 3 different places. She now works at an upscale grooming salon where everyone loves her and she makes good money! Don't give up hope it just takes some time.


----------

